# Now this is a shop vac!



## NoKetchup (Apr 4, 2012)

sorry, I had to share. I love this vacuum to death.

Its been in the family over 40 years and wasn't new when it came in…. and it has not served an easy life. It still sucks like hell and to my knowledge has never been serviced (other than replacing the hose and the cord once). Best of all the company still makes this model and all replacement parts.

I'm sure I am not the only person here who appreciates vintage.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I too am a lover of GOOD vintage tools! They work as well as the best new ones, are half the price or less of new ones, and retain their value. Most of my shop is made up of Delta and Walker-Turner floor machines from the 1940s through the 1970s and they all are built of HEAVY cast iron, have superb ball bearings, and work smoothly and efficiently. And when cleaned up, polished, and repainted to look like new they are wonderful to look at! I have some old wooden planes that I actually prefer to modern steel ones. They are lighter, have longer bases, and are quick and easy to adjust when you know how (use a wood mallet to tap on the front or the rear of the wooden plane body at the front or rear). And its fun to go in search of them!

Planeman


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

That Clarke stuff was some kinda good equipment.
Bill


----------

